# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > آموزش: آموزش ajax در asp.net بوسیله کتابخانه Jquery

## javad.nic63

باسلام خدمت دوستان. فیلم زیر که در اون آموزش قسمت اول ajax در asp.net از   طریق کتابخانه jquery رو آموزش دادم خودم تهیه کردم. سعی کردم در اون   ترکیبی از جاوا اسکریپت و jquery در asp.net را نشون بدم. درواقع توی این   فیلم آموزش یک لاگین از طریق jquery داده شده. البته مباحث مقدماتی jquery   هم گفته شده. در قسمتهای بعد آموزش خواندن و ذخیره اطلاعات از دیتابیس و   همچنین تغییر dropdownList رو هم میذارم. امیدوارم برای دوستان مفید باشه.   

* قسمت اول: آموزش لاگین در asp.net بوسیله jquery*
لینک 4shared 
http://www.4shared.com/file/74hk4SCd/AjaxJquery1.html
لینک rapidshare
https://rapidshare.com/files/121401461/AjaxJquery1.rar

* قسمت دوم: آموزش خواندن اطلاعات از دیتابیس و همچنین ذخیره اطلاعات در دیتابیس*
لینک 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/A5ktg39M/AjaxJquery2.html
لینک rapidshare (در 3 قسمت)
https://rapidshare.com/files/1430727...ery2.part1.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1674103...ery2.part2.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3117269...ery2.part3.rar

* قسمت سوم: نحوه پرکردن dropdownlist با استفاده از اطلاعات ارسالی توسط شما*
لینک 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/6ApB4UFJ/ajaxJquery3.html
لینک rapidshare
https://rapidshare.com/files/169308965/ajaxJquery3.rar

فایل پروژه ساخته شده:
ضمیمه 73506

----------


## Parsa_2006

ممنون از شما

----------


## javad.nic63

قسمت دوم فیلم هم گذاشته شد.

----------


## javad.nic63

قسمت سوم و فایل پروژه ساخته شده رو ضمیمه کردم. امیدوارم بدرد دوستان بخورد.

----------


## mohammad_kazem

خیلی ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید.
امیدوارم که تاپیک رو کامل کنید.

----------


## javad.nic63

فایلها رو داخل rapidshare هم گذاشتم تا راحتتر دانلود بشه.

----------


## rahimi.mohamad24

ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید.
ولی لینکای rapidshare کار نمیکنه.

----------


## saeedgharedaghi

اگه میشه لینک ها رو درست کنین، ممنون از زحمتتون

----------


## NeDa Gholami

سلام
قسمت ajaxJquery2 دانلود نمیشه .. هیچ کدوم نه از rapidshare نه از 4shared
لطفا درستش کنید .. ممنون

----------


## saeedgharedaghi

من پیام خصوصی هم دادم ولی جوابی حاصل نشد

----------


## NeDa Gholami

امروز لینکها درست بود و من تونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## javad.nic63

لینک های رپیدشیر به دلیل عدم استفاده دوستان حذف شده است.

----------


## saeedgharedaghi

> لینک های رپیدشیر به دلیل عدم استفاده دوستان حذف شده است.


داداش ممنونم ازت به خاطر لطفت، ولی لینک فایل آموزشی دومت رو من انقدر امتحان کردم که خسته شدم.

----------


## ali021

لینک دانلود مشکل داره لطفا بررسی کنید

----------


## ali021

سلام لینک ها مشکل داره  دانلود نمیشه

----------


## ali021

thanks a lot

----------


## aliblue

ممنون ولی لینک های 4shared که فیلتر شدن.

----------


## M@zY@r

سلام 
آقا جواد لینک هاتون رو بررسی کنید . متاسفانه کار نمی کنند. ممنون از پست خوبتون.

----------


## nasr

هیچکدوم از لینکها سالم نیستند

----------

